# Macintosh Powerbook 5300c Questions



## dodge2461 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello. If you saw my last post about an iMac G3, you can tell I'm a cheap mac enthusiast. Last year, I got a Macintosh Powerbook 5300c from a junk store. It worked perfectly except for one thing: the battery didn't hold a charge. I left it in my dad's garage and forgot it. Today, my dad found the battery and was getting ready to throw it out, but I took it from him. I put it in my mac, and forgot about it for a while. After I came back, the battery was working, for about 6 seconds. Again, I left it in there and waited for it to charge. An hour later, I came back and used it for 10 minutes, and it came up with a message(I'm using Mac OS 8.1)saying,"The computer is running off reserve battery power and your screen has been dimmed. Please plug in the power adapter. If you wait a few minutes, the computer will save your work and sleep".Well, not just like that, but pretty much. When I look at the pre-dock thin(the thing you can minimze/maximize at the bottom) has a remaining time that keeps going up. Is this a computer problem or a battery problem?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 16, 2012)

That old battery will no longer hold a charge. You will need to purchase a new one. There are some web site that specialize in older Macs.


----------



## oldmanmac (Jan 16, 2012)

Batteries are available from www.welovemacs.com. They list for 69.95.


----------

